# Florida east coast reviews



## J9sling (Nov 22, 2005)

I have noticed that the Florida East Coast & Keys reviews have not been updated for months when some of the others are updated more frequently.  Does anyone know why?  I submitted a review last August and it has still not made it to the website.  I'd really love to see more frequent updates!!!


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 22, 2005)

TUG is transitioning from the old hand-coded html review pages to a new database system for reviews. All reviews submitted since June 1 are in the new system.

The review managers are in the process of copying the old reviews into the new system.  Soon there will be a new gateway into this system, but during this transition we are still using the old gateway so as not to lose contact with the previous reviews.   Many of the regional Review Managers have added links from their old pages to the new system, but it looks like the FL East Coast page has not received such links.


----------



## J9sling (Nov 22, 2005)

Thanks for the explanation!  Can Florida East Coast add that same link to their review site like some of the other managers?  I'm looking forward to seeing the most up-to-date reviews.  Thanks!


----------



## Present (Nov 23, 2005)

And it's great the way the Florida West Coast administrator has a column on the review page which tells you the date of the latest reviews!  This way you can just scroll down and click on the updated ones!


----------



## rapmarks (Dec 16, 2005)

my email address is blocked from East coast reviewer, so I cannot submit a review.  I get an error message when I attempt to access the form to allow my email to go through.


----------

